# i have a rendezvous with death!!



## powerplanter (Jul 1, 2018)

So I was given a bought a year to live, cancer, but with chemo and what not maybe two.  I'm just looking for any info on small cell lung cancer.  If anyone you know has had this I would love to know what comes next.  I understand this is a little sensitive so sorry.  I'm looking for any info at all.  Financial help from cancer centers or what ever...I need to get stuff straight before I leave my family homeless.  I've been trying the RSO but without someone who is checking my stats I'm just not sure it is working.  I need help guys and I just don't know where to look.  Thanks for any help or comments, it all helps...no matter. Knowing when your going to die really sucks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh Powerplanter, I am so sorry for you and your family.  My brother-in-law died from small cell lung cancer 14 years ago.  Cancer treatment has come a long way in that time and I would encourage you to not give up hope.   I really don't know the particulars of the treatments he received.  I do know that he did go to one of the Cancer Treatment Centers of America and was told that his oncologist in Idaho was doing everything for him that they could do.  It was ultimately the cancer metastasizing that got him.   

Tell us about the RSO you are taking.  Is it actually RSO and not just cannabis oil?  Are you making it?  Do you need more?  Why isn't anyone checking your stats?

My thoughts are with you and your family Powerplanter.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Powerplanter,
I'm sorry you have this to deal with.
I'm not experienced with cancer but I DO know a bit about the benefits of CBD.
CBD is an Amazing medicine.  You can not cause any harm with it and there is ALL kind of evidence leaning to it stopping and even Curing all kinds of cancers.  My honest opinion is you need massive doses of a CBD rich cannabis oil that also has a lower THC content.  Even if you do conventional treatments too. It can only increase your chances of survival.
Fight bro! Never give up.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks guys, I was having a bad night last night.  A lot more to come I guess.  THG, thanks for your response, and you too gloman.  The support really helps as you both must well know.  Even though it's legal here in OHIO, the dispensaries don't open until sept. sometime.  I guess the main issue is Cannabis friendly Doctos.  I do have an oncologist but i don't know if she is ok with cannabis or not.  I'm half afraid to ask cause I really like her.  I can tell she really cares and I guess I should bring it up, but my experience tells me to keep my mouth shut.  I personally think it's the reason they didn't find the cancer.  The Docctor put in my records that I had pill seeking symptoms.  You know that evil marijuana.  Every Doc. I went to after that I could just tell they were worried about that.  Not about me mind you.  Worried about themselves is my guess.  I've been telling them all the same symptoms I told the first one.  They just don't listen.  Sorry to bend your ears lol, I've just been having some bad nights with all my thoughts.  I'm a gulf war vet so I'm going to the VA this week and see what they can help me with.  They have lots of programs so will see what I can find. Sorry I'm rambling.  I hope this makes some sense, my thoughts are all over the map.  Oh, and it's real RSO THG, I have a great friend who is making it for me.  Do you think I should bring it up to the doc.?  That scares me for some reason.  I guess sense it's been illegal all my life.  Thanks again for the response guys, I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## thegloman (Jul 2, 2018)

Powerplanter
Without doubt yes you should bring it up
This is your Life. You need ALL the info you can get.  Most docs are starting to open their eyes.  Especially oncologists.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2018)

A friend of mine found help from the Red Cross. I think they took care of some of her needs like back brace, wheel chair, and trips to the doc. I should tell you, she opted out on the chemo and just did radiation (spine and lung) eventually they removed half her lung (after she fought like hell to get them to do it, long story). She is till alive 5 years later. She just finished another round of radiation and had a stent put in one of her heart arteries, which was totally unrelated. Like 
Rose said they have come a long way with cancer research.

Ramble on, we will listen here and talk if you like. Cancer is a freakin  biotch and we are here for you. I sit with folks every six months who have cancer while I get an infusion myself, I feel for every one of them. Hugs


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2018)

PP, are you worried she will not take care of you if you tell her you are using rso, or feco ( full extract cannabis oil)?  How long you been on the oil? Probably too soon to see anything on imaging. I would think you would need to take it at least 3 months before you can know if it is helping, and maybe longer. This oil is helping stuff you don't even know it is helping. Do you take NAC? look it up and take two 2 times a day,it is liver and lung support.  We need you to fight this thing if ya can. much love.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 3, 2018)

I love this place and everyone here.  You guys are just the best...Rose my father had back surgery a few years ago, and that Doctor wouldn't accept anyone as a patient unless they first took a drug test...for cigarettes.   He said smoking cigs. wouldn't let the bone heal as well as none smokers.  Which I understand, but smokers have back pain as well.  I'm afraid she might say the same, although who wants to see a doctor like that?  If she asked me I would tell her but like I say, Ohio is behind the times a bit as far as MJ goes.  Your right Rose, his web site did say 3 months of taking it.  I'm thinking I'll have to talk to her about it soon.  I see them Thursday for hydration so maybe I'll ask the nurse and see what her thoughts are on it.  I have a great chemo nurse.  She's like the biggest smart ass I have ever known.  lol  I think that might be the best thing to do.  Thanks Gloman you are right...I'm looking up nac tonight Rose.  Thank you all, you have know idea how much it helps to be able to talk and get great advice.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 4, 2018)

lol... I forgot to explain the title of this thread.  That is a poem by Allen Seeger.  One of my absolute favorites even before all this happened.  He has a very interesting bio.  You can google him or the poem.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2018)

PP, I was an x ray tech my whole life, ha and you can see on a spinal  film if they patient smokes cigarettes. It is very obvious. Freaked me out the first time i saw it.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 5, 2018)

The doctors told a friend of ours if she wanted to save her leg to stop smoking but she couldn't or wouldn't and lost her leg.  That's amazing that you can see it on an xray.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 6, 2018)

Morning PP,
Can't help with info on small cell cancer but as I am dealing with my own cancer  ( as are others in this group ) I would like to extend my heartfelt wishes for the best outcome you can get!  Don't now how else to put it but I guess the end can be a peaceful transition or a fitful ride into the unknown (my opinion only.)
That said I would encourage you to do a lot of research, I opted out of chemo, seems to kill cancer cells and everything else , but after about six months it came back in a tumor.  So after a few more surgeries I opted for Immunotherapy, a new an highly touted cancer fighting medicine.   Also their are several research groups you may be able to find.  Also support groups for similar cancers and go for a second or even third opinion.  You are probably doing much of this now but I always appreciated another idea,
I am lucky to live in MA even though we are "taxachusetts" in many opinions. I have several major cancer groups to help along the way and none of my Drs or nurses objected to my marijuana use ( except my lung surgeon who told me don't smoke it eat it.) 
Wishing you the best.............


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry guys, I had to go to the ER Saturday and was admitted cause of a fever.  Just got  out yesterday.  Thanks for the comments guys I appreciate it.  I gotta get some sleep so I'll talk to ya all later...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope you feel better really fast PP.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey SMOKINGRANP,  I'm looking into the immunotherapy, or my Doctor is anyway.  I'm not sure the insurance will pay for me to try that route.  The Doctors aren't sure if it helps my type of cancer or not.  So I guess the insurance won't pay for it.  We shall see...    GREEN MOJO to ya


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks Rose.  I do feel better. Turns out it wasn't pneumonia after all.  It's probably some scare tissue from the radiation.  It should go away with the steroids I'm taking.  GREENEST of MOJO to ya...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 15, 2018)

*A new hope: the immunotherapy in small cell lung cancer.*
There seems to be more evidence that a new type of immunotherapy can help with SCLC.
I had looked into medical trials which were basically free and offered a new chance to control cancer.
Here is a link , might help  /www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26925794
All the best  SG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2018)

That is s o awesome smoking grampa!  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for that link SG.  Much appreciated.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 17, 2018)

The immunotherapy did wonders for Pres. Carter.  I hope I can get in to a program or something for that.  My doc. had mentioned this when they first diagnosed me.  She said it would be difficult to get it approved through the insurance.  I'm all done with chemo.  and I'm feeling much better all ready.  I see my Doc. tomorrow so I'll let you all know whats next.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2018)

Please do PP.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm gonna weigh in as a nurse [ simply to clarify I am western educated]. RSO - real RSO or FECO 1gram x 60 days in addition to turmeric and turkey tail mushroom extract. I can't by any mean offer you much more hope than I have seen this work over and over with multiple cancers....we all have en expiration date...that is a for gone conclusion...but the medicinal effects of cannabis and how they and mushroom extract from turkey tail mushrooms helps"Turn back on the immune System". Without getting deep into the science of why it works, just think if our immune system didn't kill cancer there would be no 400 year old tortoises, elephants of whales....all living things make mistakes when cell division happens so the body has top be able to work.....we have gotten so far away from natural foods that we have effectively shut our immune systems down...but this medicine used together and with purpose can turn your body back on and it will kill the cancer....please....think long and hard before you accept chemo / radiation.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 19, 2018)

So things are going really well.  The Doctors are all surprised that my lungs sound so good.  I am going to do some preventative low level radiation on my brain.  This cancer is very aggressive and likes to go to the brain.  They didn't see any spots with the brain scan but just to be on the safe side.  Other than that, everything is looking good.  My energy levels are coming back and I'm feeling much better than in the last few months.  Thanks for the videos Kraven.  My doctor was telling me that the immunotherapy is starting to get approved much more often than it used to so I'll be trying that soon.  They have to do some ct scans and what not and see how things are going in a couple months.  Thanks again for all the help and comments.  They are much appreciated.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 19, 2018)

Wishing you the best, keep those positive vibes up.


----------



## Magicman (Aug 2, 2018)

You should be more careful. That's a bad rendezvous.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks Kraven, that's what I'm looking for


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2018)

Magicman said:


> You should be more careful. That's a bad randezvous.



lol  You got that right.  We all have that one coming though.  Sooner or later.


----------

